# HELP::How to find the company name of  a motherboard ?



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 4, 2005)

My friend has a motherboard which shows the following convention at the time of booting: SLELC-845GL-J3 V 1.0
How can we know the manufacturing name of the motherboard company?

Please help....


----------



## mail2and (Oct 4, 2005)

just open the cabby and check the mobo! u'll get it 

or use this

CPU-Z

*www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 4, 2005)

Use Everest or Sandra 2005 .Everest is on digit june dvd.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 4, 2005)

Everest is really good...


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 4, 2005)

try EVEREST. it'll even giv u link for d/l ing updates for many parts of ur computer.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 4, 2005)

if nothing helps see the FCC no. on the motherboard and search it in google.
hope this helps you.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 4, 2005)

if nothing helps see the FCC no. on the motherboard and search it in google.
hope this helps you.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 4, 2005)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> if nothing helps see the FCC no. on the motherboard and search it in google.
> hope this helps you.



r u sure it'll help.


----------



## psicryptor (Oct 5, 2005)

yup you could just open the cab and look around the mobo a little. you SHOULD see something resembling earth language (hopefully in english) and just write that down.
S/w side, everest is by far the most comprehensive sys info utility. find it in digit june dvd or in Chip September CD


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 5, 2005)

i found it.
its M7VKQ on mine. its manufacturer is Biostar but i cant find ne MOBO with da name on Biostar's site.


----------

